# who is running 19's on their A3?



## drkside (May 16, 2007)

Are you happy with the ride? Any rubbing? Trying to decide between a set of 18's or 19's. Love that bigger wheel look.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

:wave:

I was on 19s before and currently on 18s i think 18s are a better size especially when theres a big difference on the price of tires between the two sizes

On 19s (19x8 w 225 40 tires) never rub and i had the coilovers (hpa shs) at the lowest setting


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

What he said ^^^

Not to mention that the ride quality I find gets exponentially harsher as wheel sizes go up. 

I also found that the 19s were heavy enough to turn that the car felt like you had a second person in it at all times.

As for rubbing, that has more to do with wheel width, offset and the tires you choose than actual wheel size.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

19's here!

:wave:


----------



## drkside (May 16, 2007)

and? Have any pics?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

drkside said:


> and? Have any pics?



VMR V715 19x8.5 ET45 225/35/19 - Haven't had any blistering issues but 18s are a more comfortable ride. Looking forward to putting on my 18" winters and think I'll get a new set of 18s with tires for next summer.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> VMR V715 19x8.5 ET45 225/35/19 - Haven't had any blistering issues but 18s are a more comfortable ride. Looking forward to putting on my 18" winters and think I'll get a new set of 18s with tires for next summer.



Running my stock 18's for winters now with new rubber...

I miss the cushy ride of my Gti's 16's hahaha


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

VMR 19s.. sure the ride is slightly less comfy than the 18s, but who cares?










235/35/19 Michelin PS2 tires do rub at some bumps on NS Sport Springs, but i dont care about that either.


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

235/35/19 no rub


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

brungold said:


> VMR 19s.. sure the ride is slightly less comfy than the 18s, but who cares?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey. I remember that photo! Hehe.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

ceese said:


> VMR V715 19x8.5 ET45 225/35/19 - Haven't had any blistering issues but 18s are a more comfortable ride. Looking forward to putting on my 18" winters and think I'll get a new set of 18s with tires for next summer.


not to get off subject..........but man, that woman needs to invest in a bra. :what:


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Bull_D said:


> not to get off subject..........but man, that woman needs to invest in a bra. :what:


Like I have said before...she is a real audi enthusiast as she also does not believe in reverse rake


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

tcardio said:


> Like I have said before...she is a real audi enthusiast as she also does not believe in reverse rake


that rake is like one of those huge golf course landscaping rakes. yikes. i've heard of the pencil test, but she'd likely wouldn't pass the crayola 64 box test...


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

19 x 8.5 VMR 708 with 225/35/19. No rub even with my two teenagers and 7 year old in the back seat


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

empivw said:


> 19 x 8.5 VMR 708 with 225/35/19. No rub even with my two teenagers and 7 year old in the back seat


Love that color!


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

love my 19's. dooooooo it!


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

If you care at all about accel, you'd better get some lightweight wheels. I would keep the weight below 23 - 24 pounds if you can. If you get up in the 28-32 pound range, it's going to be noticeably slower.

If you only care about looks, then yes - 19s are awesome!

However, I think 18s have them beat in any kind of performance situation (and the same could be said for 17's over 18s as well, in most situations).


----------



## dman4486 (Jun 22, 2011)

empivw said:


> 19 x 8.5 VMR 708 with 225/35/19. No rub even with my two teenagers and 7 year old in the back seat



Looks great.... what offset? Spacer in the rear?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

19x8.5/9.5 215/35 & 225/35





rears rub sometimes. mainly on larger dips @ highway speeds. Drove up to h20 from charlotte with a full set of wheels and tires in the car and rubbed maybe 15-20 times. 

Ride isn't all that great, but IMO the look offsets the ride characteristics. Also on ksport coilovers.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

19's cuz I be ballin'!!

19x8.5 ET37, rear lips 2" front lips 1.25" 225/35/19 all around. Rear rubs with full tank or people in the back over bumps. Only the passenger side rubs. When I don't run spacers and it is at ET40 no rubbing at all but I like the ET37 look.


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

dman4486 said:


> Looks great.... what offset? Spacer in the rear?



wheels are 19 x 8.5's 48 offset

NO spacers


----------



## a3toxx (Feb 26, 2010)

my 19's I had zero issues with them on PSS10's.


----------

